# comment switcher en des fenêtres ?



## icorck (21 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,
avec mon ancien macbook pro j'appuyer sur cmd + la touche > mais sur mon nouveau pas moyen de switcher entre les fenêtres d'un même logiciel...
pouvez vous m'aider ?
merci


----------



## daffyb (21 Juillet 2010)

c'est commande ` à coté de la touche entrée, mais tu peux changer ça dans les préf sytème
ça s'appelle déplacer le focus sur la fenêtre suivance (saisie de texte)


----------



## icorck (21 Juillet 2010)

super j'ai changer ça dans les pref
merci beaucoup.


----------

